# Aakg.....



## davey_boy_g (Oct 12, 2013)

Does anyone take AAKG? Just got some, but not sure on the side effects, if any?!

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

What is it ?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## davey_boy_g (Oct 12, 2013)

Arginine Alpha-Ketogulterate....

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davey_boy_g (Oct 12, 2013)

Anyone taken these?!

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

AAKG is in most of the "Pre-workout" formula's nowadays, for the claimed NO boosting, although you need a load of other co-factors to enable this to happen.

I used AAKG years ago, as Dr Michael Colgan had postulated about the Gh boosting capabilities.

Needs to be taken on an empty stomach, and in pretty high doses.

Unfortunately this was almost 20 years ago and I can't remember the complete "ins-and-outs" though.


----------

